# Shawnee state forest.



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanting to know if anyone has hunted the forestry in gun season. I know the area as I am fairly local. But never been around it in gun. Just looking for some info on pressure ate there hunters all over. It is some tough terrain so I don't figure a lot of pressure. Thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

There's about 2or 3 groups of 20 to 30 guys that drive the guts out if it all week long

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you know what area. Portsmouth or bluecreek side. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

Portsmouth side.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks. That is what I figured that that side gets a lot more pressure. The other side is more in the middle on nothing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone else been here in slug season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have worked in Shawnee during the middle if gun season. There was a fair number of hunters, but they seemed to be sticking close to the roads.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

work out there most hunters wont leave the side of the road probably scared to walk the hills or get lost. If you do kill a deer get ready for some work on getting it out most of the forest does not allow quads to go off road, all yeah enjoy all the lovely clear cuts forestry wants to cut 60% of the forest for deer an turkey what a great idea to bad it has never worked. Typical white man lets destroy it then try to spend the next 75 years on how to fix it, I hope the forestry people are reading this thanks for destroying the woods I will never see a forest again in some of these locations thanks to your greedy logging sales, keep up the great work, oh yeah dont forget to have your controlled burns so they can jump the fire breaks an destroy what is left of the place. I thought these forest belong to all of us not just a couple of guys in Columbus, this is America or am I a differnt country I will check my map one more time, yep OHIO not Russia thanks to all the idiots in Columbus keep up the great work.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I know the area and terrain. It is rough. That is my stomping grounds around the blue creek and links area so I know what to expect. Didn't know about any clear cutting. Is this something they have already done or planning on doing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

They have already cut a bunch and still cutting on the west side of divide hill

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am so thankful the state is managing the forest for grouse and not just the deer and turkey. Keep cutting and let the grouse come back in a few years. It is about time!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I saw quite a few grouse in Shawnee last spring while coyote hunting. If I remember I flushed 4 or 5 of them in two hours of just stumbling along.


----------

